# DAC DIY (hagalo usted mismo)



## juanma (Mar 23, 2010)

Buenas, alguien ha construido o profundizado en el tema de los DAC (conversor digital analogico)?

He visto proyectos por demas interesantes y muuuy bien hechos.

Que pueden decirme sobre los conversores de equipos de dvds convencionales?

Habra tanta diferencia? Es decir, esta no sera la mentira numero 11 de las 10 Mayores mentiras del High-End?

LC Audio (creadora de mi futuro clon, el End Millenium) es una empresa que tiene en su catalogo estas cosas:
- Clock para 





http://www.audiofilo.com/esp/lcaudio/LClock.htm  (~177euros)
- Etapas de salida




http://www.audiofilo.com/esp/lcaudio/ZAPfilter.htm  (~177euros)

No me parecen precios exorbitantes, al estilo U$S1.000 un cable, pero me interesaria saber si un DAC High End cae dentro de la categoria del mistisismo del audio.

Saludos!
Juanma

PD: si alguien sabe como seleccionar ciertas hojas de un archivo en PDF, les subo un *DAC High Quality* de SiliconChip, esta en 2 revistas, y cada una pesa 26Mb, asi que su puedo subir ciertas paginas mejor.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 23, 2010)

Si queres subilas a MU y yo paso las pagina a jpg, saludos


----------



## Cacho (Mar 23, 2010)

O yo te recorto las que quieras y te las devuelvo como pdf.

Saludos
(Pero de DACs DIY, la verdad que poco puedo decirte)


----------



## juanma (Mar 24, 2010)

Al final logre separarlo.

Esta en dos partes, y SiliconChip es garantia de esquemas, imagenes de montaje, conexiones, por demas prolijas y faciles de seguir.

Saludos


----------



## downcount (Mar 22, 2011)

Hola a todo el foro. Llevo unos meses investigando el tema de DACs de audio. He montado un par de prototipos (cuelgo unas fotos) y uno hasta funciona bien!!! jejejeje. Ahh para los interesados, antes de ilusionarse en hacer un DAC HUM....que sepan que la cosa no sale barata...las mecánicas o módulos lectoras de cd no son precisamente baratas y fáciles de conseguir. Yo me he dejado un riñon y medio en ello.

Para aquellos q no sepan que es un DAC pueden echarle un vistazo a la wikipedia http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conversión_digital-analógica .

Hay gran multitud de ICs DACs de audio en el mercado, entre los mas modernos y de alta calidad, me gustan el Analog Devices AD1955, Texas Instruments PCM1794,Cirrus Logic (Crystal) CS4398, ESS ES9018 (Por desgracia este chip es bastante caro a ver si compro uno y consigo el datasheet).

http://www.analog.com/static/imported-files/data_sheets/AD1955.pdf
http://focus.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/pcm1794a.pdf
http://www.cirrus.com/en/pubs/proDatasheet/CS4398_F1.pdf
http://www.esstech.com/PDF/SABRE32 Reference PB Rev 0.6 110117.pdf

No se cual és el mejor de los cuatro, quizás el ES9018, también supongo que es question de gustos. Os voy a resumir rapidamente las principales características.

-AD1955: hasta 24 bits (de ancho de datos, el compact disc es de 16 bits) y 192kHz de frecuencia de muestreo en PCM (PCM "pulse code modulation" es el formato de modulación del compact disc), hasta 123dB de SNR (relación señal ruido), -110dB de THD (0.0003%). Soporta DSD ("Direct Stream Digital" es el formato del SACD super audio cd). Salida diferencial en corriente. Configurable por SPI.

-PCM1794A: Hasta 24 bits y 200kHz de frecuencia de muestreo en PCM, hasta 132dB de SNR, -108dB de THD (0.0004%). Soporta DSD. Salida diferencial en corriente. Configurable por hardware.

-CS4398: Hasta 24 bits y 192kHz de frecuencia de muestreo en PCM, hasta 120dB de SNR, -107dB de THD (0.00044%). Soporta DSD. Salida diferencial en corriente. Configurable por hardware o SPI/I2C.

-ES9018 o ES9012: Hasta 32 bits y 500kHz de frecuencia de muestreo, 135dB de SNR, -120dB de THD (0.0001%). Soporta DSD. Salida diferencial en corriente o tension. 

De momento he estado jugando con el AD1955 y el PCM1794A.
Los he montado segun el hardware que se recomienda en los datasheet sin hacer variaciones. 

El PCM1794A és muy facil de aplicar, ya que se configura por hardware poniendo unas resistencias a VCC o GND. En canvio el AD1955 es mas complicado (el datasheet tampoco me parece muy claro) ya que hay que configurar sus registros internos mediante SPI con palabras de 16bits (se necesita un microcontrolador). No me acaba de funcionar bien, no creo que sea por que no me funcione bien la comunicacion SPI, si no, pq creo que no soporta la frecuencia de clock (MCLK) que le estoy introduciendo (voy a comprar un oscilador de otra frecuencia a ver si lo soluciono).

Para los interesados en el tema, os recomiendo que leais atentamente los datasheets que os he mandado, son un poco complicados, pero haced un esfuerzo.

Otro dia os comento el tema de las mecanicas de transporte (CD2PROLF), protocolos de transferencia de audio (I2S, SPDIF), comunicación con la mecánica (protocolo DSA).

Al final he podido colgar las fotos


----------



## augustog (Ago 6, 2011)

Hola que tal, soy nuevo en el foro
Estoy desde hace tiempo con ganas de hacerme un DAC casero,
¿Alguien sabe donde conseguir éstos chips en Argentina (Buenos Aires)?
Busqué distribuidores de Texas y de Cirrus, y dicen poco y nada.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2011)

augustog dijo:


> Hola que tal, soy nuevo en el foro
> Estoy desde hace tiempo con ganas de hacerme un DAC casero,
> ¿Alguien sabe donde conseguir éstos chips en Argentina (Buenos Aires)?
> Busqué distribuidores de Texas y de Cirrus, y dicen poco y nada.
> Muchas gracias!



tabla_proveedores [Witronica]


----------

